# Trial/bmx club/grupe/verein in duisburg?



## markus xx (26. Mai 2008)

hey,
als ich ein Wochenende in Berlin war habe ich in der stadt eine gruppe Jugendlicher gesehen welche ein paar tricks gemacht haben. Daraufhin suchte ich im Internet nach videos etc. und war von diesem Sport begeistert, alelrdings fand ich keine clubs o.ä. in Duisburg und Umgebung deswegen frag ich einfach mal hier ob jemand aus Duisburg oder Umgebung kommt oder einfach nur weiss ob es so ein Club gibt.
Wenn hier so ne Gruppe ist aus duisburg und Umgebung bei denen ich was lernen kann etc. schreib ich mal nen bischen was zu mir.
Ich bin 14 Jahre alt (werde im August 15), bin noch nie trial gefahren und habe glaub ich auch kein richtiges bike dafür.
Wäre nett wenn sich hier was finden lässt.
mfg Markus


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Mai 2008)

Holla,
komme aus Oberhausen und ja es gibt einen Verein bei Uns. Nennt sich Blau-Gelb Oberhausen. Die haben alles BMX,Trial,CC u.s.w.
http://www.blau-gelb-oberhausen.de/

Wenn Du interesse hast lässt sich sicherlich mal ein Treffen organiesieren.
ICQ hab ich auch 489135280.
Schreib ambesten auch mal Werner an (email steht auf der Page) mit dem kann man sich mal Verabreden und alles klären bezüglich Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

